# 3rd round of CDs



## wanderer08 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi, I'm about a third of the way into my third round of the IBS audio 100 CD's. I thought I could have tried concentrating a bit more, so I thought that I could still gain something by doing it again. It's hard to tell if the CD's are doing anything or whether its supplements etc. So if my mind wanders whilst I am listening to the CD's will that decrease their effectiveness?Also, in the 3rd session my arms and legs relax, but I can't get my stomach to relax much. Has anyone got any tips?Thanks


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Wanderer,The mind wandering thing is very common and natural, for the most part I would say just go with the flow, when you realize that you are straying, bring your thoughts back gently as he mentions. You may want to try listening at a different time of day, and see if that improves the wandering a bit. The sessions should still be effective, just as when you are not paying attention to the radio or TV, and suddenly you hear something of interest and you "tune in" - that is the same idea. As far as the stomach relaxing, you may want to try some simple relaxation exercises outside of the session time - perhaps before your session - lay down, and concentrating on your breathing and your tummy, place a book there - just above the navel, and inhale through your nose while making your tummy rise (this is the diaphragm muscle allowing the lungs to fill with oxygen), hold it there for a few comfortable seconds, then release the air gently through your mouth - I find using a long "ssssssssssss" helps to release the breath slowly and evenly. Then after doing this a few times - seven is a good count - breathe naturally and gently. If your tummy feels relaxed, then go ahead with the session - if not - repeat. A warm bath or shower prior to the session, or anytime, may also ease tensions - or anything that soothes you - tea, fragrance, etc. Hope that helps a bit - I too did the program three rounds and then began to see improvement... All the best to you in your journey to feeling better.


----------



## wanderer08 (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay I'll try it,thanks


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I think most people are not taught how to 'tune in' to their torso muscles [I've seen relaxation programs that completely skipped that section], so don't feel bad.If you breathe in in a relaxed way, actually your *lower* tummy should move out as well as the upper tummy--both above and below the navel. Watch how puppies, kittens, babies breathe--any small animal. They don't restrict it.We like to use [in dance] 2 beanbags--soft, comforting, fuzzy ones if possible.  But a jar of sand or similar can do; anything that's got a low center of gravity.  Here's an exercise to tune you in [don't do it if you experience pain]--it's actually part of the [copyrighted] method i use to teach dance, but i don't mind sharing it here, neither would my co-developers [an Alexander Technique and Being in Movement ® and Feldenkrais Method instructor, respectively!] and you're free to use it or share it with others in similar difficultyut one beanbag on your tummy above the navel, one on your tummy below the navel [you can also use your hands, but it's less relaxing]. Take the time to FEEL the weight of the top beanbag. Feel it pressing gently down. Go with it--help it--draw your tummy down, sink it toward the floor. Then resist it--don't let that beanbag press your tummy down! Push it up towards the ceiling!Alternate a few times, then relax. Focus on the one on the lower tummy [for many people, 'feeling' this one is harder--we are discouraged from 'living' in our pelvises in WEstern culture! So don't feel bad if it is more difficult.]; do the same thing.Then RELAX. Give up on all this hard work of pushing beanbags, and just REST. Then take a deep breath--the kind of deep breath you might take as you get into a hot tub, get on a massage table, lie down when tired--anything pleasurable that also involves letting go. See what fills out in terms of your tummy! Hopefully this exercise will tune you in enough to let you notice relaxation. You may actually *be* relaxed--you just haven't developed the 'sensors' to pick it up!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

These are WONDERFUL suggestions, AO - super! I was taught (years ago!) to use a book on the tummy, but the beanbag idea is brilliant - especially because it conforms more to the body contours. Such a good method for feeling better - if we just took the time to do this, how helpful it would be for so many conditions!Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow, Marilyn, Thanks!! You made my night! A soft fabric bag with small pebbles in it is also an easy and cheap solution, and will provide good weight while conforming well.Or a cheap bag of marbles--usually around the toys section of any store that has such a thing.


----------



## Heva (Dec 9, 2007)

I have taken the step of getting the program and have just started. I did one last night but found that I could not sleep afterwards-though this has been a problem for the past years-so I did one today at midday-It was stressful because I got confused about the sessions. I must be thick!! I was looking for the next session but I see now you need to listen to session one several times. Is this right? All through the session I was worrying so not totally relaxed but did try my best not to let those thoughts enter.I am finding it hard to tense and relax-is this ok. I preseume I will get better the more I do it.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Heva,No worries at all - many folks, including myself, had to learn to relax - I was so obsessed, I did a BIG no-no and kept rewinding until I "did" it correctly, which of course, made me more stressed. Mike told me to just listen to it, and not really "care" while I was listening, and that did the trick. So just listen and if your thoughts wander, they wander, after a few days, you will get into it and do just fine. Anything new sometimes takes time, others just fall into it right away - we all have different backgrounds and levels of the IBS, tension, stressors, lifestyles, etc. so we react accordingly. So dont worry one bit about it - you will eventually fall into a good level of relaxation and even sleep once your mind assures your body all is well. So yes, you will get better the more you listen.And yes, you listen to the first session several days, then you will see how to listen to the various sessions according to the schedule - this has been worked out specifically for the most optimal results according to how humans best learn new things. If you have specific or further questions, let us know - we are all here to help and support - all the best to you.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

The first time i was all excited and wanted to hear everything in the programs [i had done hypnosis for relaxation & stress relief in the past and enjoyed it]. The second time i just went to sleep. Both worked.


----------



## Heva (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you both so much-this really helps. I have learnt alot about myself the past two years of living this nightmare, is this what they mean about being tested







in life







There are a lot of people on this site who are so amazing and would not have got to where I am without all your support and guidance-so thanks and will no doubt have questions.Decided to keep a blog of my journey with cds


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi H Thank you for your kind words. Regarding the blog of your journey with the CDs - this is one of those catch-22 things. The program works to move your thoughts away from IBS. Most of us who continued reading and posting on this BB while doing the program may actually have slowed down the progress the program makes - that is why so many have left the BB - because they no longer need to be here, and they dont think about IBS anymore - some remain for the friendships, some, like myself, remain to continue to try to offer a bit of support. But by blogging your journey, you are recalling your IBS thoughts back into your conscious - on one hand, it is a good thing, marking how you are getting along, encouraging others, and also it is a good way to see how far you have come, but on the other hand, you are "re-living" the events when you write them down again. So just be aware of this fact as you monitor your progress - not telling you not to do this, just to be aware of this possibility if you do. I say this because I overanalyzed my progress, and thereby caused myself to be thinking about IBS more often than I normaly would have. When I finally let go of that, I very subtlely saw improvement as I began to think about IBS less and less... But no matter what you decide, if you do need help, support, encouragement, or answers along the way - we are here - and you can speak to someone as well if needed. All the best to ya!


----------



## Heva (Dec 9, 2007)

Actually that is very wise and a very good point-I am one of those people who do over analyze everything, I think I will take your advice and come back on to let you know how I am doing or any questions.Must say last night was the most I have had felt in a long time, so listening to the session over and over is great-you hear different words. Thanks so much


----------

